# PHP, open another webpage using a cookie within script



## profx (Aug 6, 2003)

I am making a php script to grab the surf report off the local surf site so i can convert it to wml and get it on my phone.  I have done one for a snow report, now i am working on a surf report.

How ever the surf report requires cookies to view the report page.

Any one know how to read a url into a script using cookies?  One i figure this out i will be away.

i am getting the url like thisi cant remember the path to the report and i am at university at the moment using win XP which seems to have problems with the site)

```
$wml = implode ('', file ('http://surf.nzxports.com/some/path/index.asp));
```

i then strip all the html tags and extract the text i want then server it up as a wml page using
	
	



```
header("Content-type: text/vnd.wap.wml");
```

this works fine but i need to find a way of getting the url using a cookie

anyone here help me?


----------

